# )()( Iosh )()(



## الـقـطـري (12 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كيف الحال الغالين :56:

نشكر جميع القائمين على هذا الصرح الراااائع .. :14:

وماشاءالله أغلب معلومات السيفتي موجوده ولكن لاحظت ان iosh غير موجوده :69:

فاتمنى إن امكن ان يتم النقاش عن ايوش وارفاق الملفات او المعلومات حتى تكون المنفعه للجميع ..

ويمكن اتكون ايوش اهنا وانا ماانتبهت لها :15:


----------



## Stolen Kiss (25 يونيو 2009)

انا ايضن اريد معلومات عن هاذه الدورة


----------

